# home made survival seed pks



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

I am getting ready to make up some 1/2 gallon canning jars of garden seeds that I will vacumn seal.
I was wondering how what other people would do it.

if you figured the seeds would last 4 years, would you divide into 4 parts )like they do the ones they sell on line. Or would you fill a jar with beans and peas. the next jar with greens, ect.

the ones I found for sale were did not have the types or amount I needed to plant my garden. 

any ideas you can give me on this appreciated.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

A half-gallon jar is a lot of seeds!

I have been saving seeds for years. I would not vacuum pack my stuff. I believe seeds need to breath. I put all my seeds into little paper envelopes. I save how many I will need for next year and then I set aside the extra for barter.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm with kejmack ... I save my seeds then put them in a paper envelope with name & date on it, then into the freezer till needed.

Keep in mind some will keep longer than others.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I store mine the same as mentioned above. When using older seeds, you can try to sprout a few of them first in layers of damp paper to make sure they will still grow. Some of the harder seed hulls (thinking some beans, etc) may be coaxed to grow by rubbing with some fine sandpaper even when they are several years old.


----------

